# Cubase Audio Mixdown mit MIDI



## Marius Heil (28. November 2008)

Hi,

eine Frage die schon oft gestellt wurde, auf die ich jedoch nirgends eine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden habe.
Ich hab ein kleines Stück komponiert, welches hauptsächlich VSTs benutzt. Ein MIDI Patch meiner X-Fi hat mir jedoch gefallen, also hab ich daraus die Kirchenglocken verwendet. Nun mag ich das alles in einen Track mixen.
Blöderweise tut das nicht so wie ich will....
Kann ich der Soundkarte oder Cubase sagen dass die MIDI Klänge intern sozusagen wieder in den Eingang geroutet werden?
Oder irgendeine andere Möglichkeit?

Marius


----------



## sight011 (29. November 2008)

Melodie mit den Loop Markern eingrenzen --> Datei --> (Audio) Export(ieren) und als Wav in deine Session rein laden!

Wenn das nich geht nochmal nachfragen


----------



## Marius Heil (30. November 2008)

Hi,

das hatte ich ha bereits alles so. Habe mal alle Spuren bis auf die MIDI Spur gelöscht, bin auf Datei=>Exportieren=>Audio Mixdown und erhalte als belohnung eine leere wave-datei ;-)
Was mir aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich nicht den Echtzeit export makiere geht das gnaze ja schneller. Alles ist unhörbar, jedoch hört man die viel zu schnellen MIDI Klänge während dem Export. Der Echtzeit export geht allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## bokay (30. November 2008)

Hast du bei den Exporteinstellungen den richtigen Ausgang eingestellt?


----------



## Marius Heil (30. November 2008)

Steht auf Creative Asio, stimmt das so?


----------



## bokay (1. Dezember 2008)

Deine "x-fi" ist wohl ein externes Gerät? 

Das heißt du gehst analog in den Rechner damit?

Dann musst du dir in Cubase entweder ein externes Gerät erzeugen (Drücke F4 und suche nach dem entsprechendem Reiter und füge ein neues hinzu, mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen der Eingänge nachtürlich).
Sollte deine Version o. g. nicht unterstützen erstelle einen neuen stereo Eingangsbus, sofern er nicht schon standardmäßig dabei ist. Auch hier wieder "F4" 
Erstelle eine Stereo, Audio Spur, stelle den neuen Eingang ein und stelle die Spur scharf.
Jetzt spielst du den Song einmal komplett ab und nimmst dabei auf. Einfach "*" Taste am Nr.-Block statt Leertaste drücken


----------



## Marius Heil (1. Dezember 2008)

Nein, eigentlich ist es eine X-Fi XtremeMusic, eine ganz normale Soundkarte in nem PCI Anschluss. Wird von Creative sogar ein wenig zur Musikproduktion verkauft wobei sie natürlich alles andere als eine Professionelle Produktionssoundkarte ist ;-) Aber für meine Zwecke ausreichend.

Deine Tipps werde ich jedoch zuhause mal ausprobieren, vielleicht hab ich Glück. Bin gerade noch auf der Arbeit.


----------



## sight011 (1. Dezember 2008)

würde ich dir auch empfehlen, das mal zu testen, mit dem Spur aufnehmen muss das prinzipiell gehen! 

Bokay ich mag dein Avatar


----------



## Marius Heil (1. Dezember 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich das gnaze mal ausprobiert. Unter Externe Geräte hab ich die Soundkarte nicht reinbekommen. Zumindest gab es keine Kanäle zur Auswahl die dafür geeignet gewesen wären.
Unter Eingänge war die Soundkarte schon standardmäßig, direkt auf eine Spur aufzunehmen ging allerdings nicht. Wenn ich etwas aufnehme nimmt er standardmäßig nur von meinem Microeingang auf. Konnte das ganze jedoch umstellen.
Sprich, er nimmt nun auf eine Stereo-Spur auf.
Hab dann mal unter VST-Verbindungen: Eingänge ein wenig rumprobiert. Ich hab die ganzen Sachen (Bild im Anhang) zur Auswahl. Scheint allerdings keinen Unterschied zu machen was ich auswähle, zumindest beim Audio-Mixdown nicht.
Danke erstmal für die Lösung, das kann ich verwenden.
Habt ihr eventuell noch ne Ahnung, wie ich auch den Audio-Mixdown hinbekomme? 

Marius


----------

